# Squiggy



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

As I type this, Squiggy is having a stomach tumor removed. One week after the elation of finding a good home for Crabbie, this. I'll tell ' ya, it's times like this that it really sucks to be a non-thiest.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Crossing all my fingers for a great outcome from the surgery this morning. Was there a thread about this I missed? I don't think I heard about Crabbie or Squiggy.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

I post off and on as circumstances and the mood strikes me. Sometimes it's good (most recently, Crabbie), sometimes not (Squiggy). There's nothing for it and like many people here I take what comfort as I can from just posting (I'm out of rum).


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

The life force that I knew as Squiggy is gone.


----------



## bellaboo (Aug 23, 2012)

im so sorry


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

oh no, I'm so sorry


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

So sorry.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you lost your baby


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

Very sorry to hear about Squiggy!


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Aw Lyle, I'm sorry to hear about Squiggy.

I'm happy to know that while Squiggy lived they knew love and warmth from you.


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh, im so sorry about Squiggy. He was lucky to have you.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Awww....I'm so sorry. Did you post a picture of him before? The name really sounds familiar.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry, I know he was your favorite. 

(Renée, I _think_ Squiggy is his avatar kitty.)


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I think you're right, Marie. He looked like such a sweetie.


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

lyle, i am so sorry to hear about the loss of Squiggy. you have my deepest condolences.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Here is a great photo of Squiggy in a thread Lyle posted:

http://www.catforum.com/forum/41-meet-my-kitty/136952-happy-samhain-squiggy.html

RIP beautiful boy. You were loved.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Godspeed over the Bridge Squiggy.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

So sorry for your loss!!!


----------

